# MAC prices in Hong Kong



## LH97 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hii, can anyone please list mac cosmetics prices in hong kong? i want to know the prices of lipsticks, blushes, eyeshadows in refill pans, pigments and concealers. Thankyouu


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 12, 2013)

http://www.maccosmetics.com.hk/?q=en/node


----------



## LH97 (Oct 13, 2013)

the website doesn't feature the prices!


----------



## iqaganda (Nov 16, 2013)

If it's not a special packaging, it's HKD $145 lipstick Special packaging $160  Im from HK btw.  what are you trying to get your hands on specifically?


----------

